# The strongest and the weakest chin in MMA!



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

After seeing what it takes to take down Kimbo Slice it sort of gives you a new respect for Chris Leban's chin! He went down in 10 seconds when he fought Anderson Silva but that was after a serious of hard shots, a knee, and a kick to the head. With Kimbo all it took was a weak ass jab.:laugh:

Anyways, who do you believe has a strongest chin in MMA and who do you think has the weakest!


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

Wanderlei Silva has a solid chin that guy can take some punches. Jon Fitch got knocked down but took a brutal beating from GSP. As for weakest I can think of a certain fighter.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Hunt for the strongest and Jonathan Goulet is pretty glass jawed.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Strongest: Big Nog, Leben.

Weakest: Ken Shamrock?  Jardine maybe?


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

Definitely Wanderlei and Fitch from watching their most recent fights.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Nog, Leben, Wandy and Fitch are all great chins.

Jardine seems to have problems, but he did go a full 3 rounds with Chuck.


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

wandy @ the top with RAMPAGE


nog 90 % of the time (sokoju, herring kick)

ninja took some good punches?

worst 

kimbo , ken s


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Penn's chin is unreal. Guy just hasn't really been stunned except once against Pulver. GSP, Machida, Gomi and others have blasted him and he didn't even flinch.

Goulet's chin is something weak. It has to be made of fine china. Hironaka, someone who is not known for his power, almost KO'ed Goulet. His chin holds him back.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The hardest head obviously goes to Mark Hunt. That seems like a no contest to me.

The weakest chin, in my opinion, has got to be Houston. That man just cannot take a punch.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

strongest chin:nog
Weakest chin:james thompson


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hardest, Hunt, weakest, Shamrock. There was a time when Shammy could weather any storm. Now he can't even get his boat out of dock without sinking.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hunts gotta be top and I think BJ's up there, like Damone said the only time I've ever even seen him rocked was against Pulver which considering he's spent a lot of his career above his natural weight class is crazy.

Weakest: Goulets got a pretty glass jaw and Kendalls chin's let him down in the past too.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Hunt. No contest. He took 2 clean kicks to the jaw back when Crocop was a badass and he barely flinched. 

The worst is possibly Houston fking Alexander. For such an intimidating looking guy, he has a chin made out of tea cup.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Strongest: Hunt, Cabbage

Weakest: Goulet, Grove


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Strongest: Cote (that hasn't already been said)

Weakest: James Thompson (as above)


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Strongest? *Wesley "Cabbage" Correira *after watching him take everything Tim Sylvia had and not going down--- I was relieved when his corner through the towel, man has an iron chin.

Weakest? I am with Iron man on this one *Housten Alexander* has got to be the weakest I have seen yet, they blow at him hard and he goes down.

O


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wandi rampage HUNT IMO 
weekest ken,huston ?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

*Strongest:* Mark hunt, and it ain't even close. Guy has never been knocked out(That Semmy kick to his diaphragm just made all the air in his lungs escape.) The guy ate Cro Cop LHK's like Wheaties.

*Weakest:* Bo Cantrell. The guy would probably fall down if a 7 year old girl farted on him.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hunt and Nog for strongest. 

Worst is Eldari Kurtanidze. One punch from Fujita and the guy taps out.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Wise said:


> Hunt and Nog for strongest.
> 
> Worst is Eldari Kurtanidze. One punch from Fujita and the guy taps out.


Nog does have a good chin, but he constantly gets knocked. I would say he has a good chin, but has amazing recovering time. If we mean chin as in "taking punishment without looking affected" then Nog definetely doesn't have the best one.

In Eldari's defense, Fujita does hit like a truck. He did manage to become the ONLY man to rock Fedor after all.


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

Strongest : Nog, Fitch, Penn
Weakest : Kimbo Sliiiice


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> Strongest: Nog
> Weakest:Kimbo slice(first time I've ever seen someone get dropped by a 2 inch jab haha)


The jab would have missed Ken Shamrock, and he'd still have got KO'd


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bahahahahaha, can it really be disrespect when its so close to the truth? i mean he got floored by sakuraba, he's the only guy saku has ever KO'ed with one punch! and he has lost 5 of his last 6 fights via KO or TKO. the guy's chin is made of cotton candy these days.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

EDIT: removed, since the retarded post I quoted was removed.


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

strongest: hendo
weakest: houston


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol at the neg rep, like I care about rep.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> Hunt for the strongest and Jonathan Goulet is pretty glass jawed.


yeah its no question that mark hunt has the toughest chin in mma and k1 the guy is a beast


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

sjbboy38 said:


> strongest: hendo
> weakest: houston


I can't believe its taken this long for Henderson to get a mention. He just stands there hunched over, takes a solid hook to the head and is like 'what? go on, throw another one'


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

str... big nog maybe fedor

weak.. houston


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

IronMan said:


> The hardest head obviously goes to Mark Hunt. That seems like a no contest to me.


If you can take CC:s headkick straight to the temple and get up seemingly unharmed before the count of 8 you got yourself a Mark Hunt chin :thumb02:

Weakest? Dunno, Houston was a good pick.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Thales Leites looks to have a real good chin. He took a beating first up against Kampmann and remained standing. Also, the illegal knee he ate vs Marquardt would have finished the vast majority of fighters. 

Weak chin: Anyone silly enough to fight Anderson Silva.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

[QUOTE="Hella Crazy People]Strongest = Big Nog/Hendo[/QUOTE]

Really? I mean, maybe in the UFC, but as soon as you include other organizations, Hunt is far and away the hardest headed motherf*cker. You could hit him with a baseball bat, and he'd probably just laugh.

I'm glad people agree that Houston can't take a punch, though. There's no way that James Irvin's superman punch should have put him out.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Think the consensus is that the Islanders have thick skulls and can take punishment; Cabbage, Penn, and Hunt. 

Had to throw this video in with Fujita (strong for an Asian) and one my fav "The Axe Murderer!" Tell me that's not punishment. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4BE-G_7t-c

Appreciate any reps for this highly entertaining video!


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't know if he is still fighting, but Cabbage definitely can take a punch, especially from guys like Arlovski and Silvia.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

joppp said:


> If you can take CC:s headkick straight to the temple and get up seemingly unharmed before the count of 8 you got yourself a Mark Hunt chin :thumb02:
> 
> Weakest? Dunno, Houston was a good pick.


after hearing this, mark hunt is the obvious choice even though i've never seen his fights!

from what i've seen, i'd say fitch or big nog have the hardest chins. fitch took some bombs for a couple rounds and comes back stronger than before. mad props!

weakest... kendall grove. his brain must be tiny because it sure likes to get knocked around


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Gomi's chin is freakin' solid.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Best chin:
-Big Nog
-Wand 
-Fujita
-Hunt

Worst chin:
-Alexander
-Jardine
-Arlovski (gets honorable mention here, his chin is suspect)


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Strongest Chin: Forrest Griffin
Weakest Chin: Kimbo Slice


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

LoganDaBoxer said:


> Strongest Chin: Forrest Griffin


I don't think so... he's been finished with strikes not once but twice. and it's not like Horn and Jardine are the hardest hitters either.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Strongest: BJ Penn

Weakest: Ken Shamrock


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Rampage for the strongest also pulver in the Faber fight.
Weakest not sure


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ken shamrock. he gets ktfo even when punches miss him completely.


----------

